# Overstaying. Waiving the penalty



## Ayel001 (Jan 14, 2016)

My passport was impounded by the police for a year when we were in the middle of applying for a residence visa. My application for a visa was put on hold because of a case that involved fake documents issued to us. 

so it was safe to say that I didn't have anything on my name for the past year. NO passport. no visa.

so after a year, we won the case and they finally gave back our passports. Now that im planning go back to my country, we had to check with immigration to make sure that there will be no trouble with my exit. they said that I have 39,500dhs worth of overstaying. 

the attorney said that we have to go through this other process of appealing to waive the penalty. 

can anybody walk me through this whole thing. I've only gone as far as making a "mercy letter" for them to waive the penalty. Does anybody else know how long this is going to take?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

3 steps, firstly get a letter from the police station that held your passport giving the dates they held it for and the case number related to it. Step 2, go to the court and get the correct letter that says the case is closed and you were found innocent. 3, take all the above to the immigration department, they will waive the overstay.


----------



## Ayel001 (Jan 14, 2016)

I have already done the three. I went to Al Tawir Immigration yesterday. Had the Mercy letter typed out, with it is the paper saying that my passport was impounded with the corresponding dates (issued by the court).

I passed the said document just earlier today. They didn't give me a received copy or any proof that I have passed the said document. is that alright? 

they said to come back after 7 days
another question, is this going to be as quick as that? 
that after 7 days, I get back there and I will be free to leave the country?


----------



## sm105 (Jan 9, 2014)

Ayel001 said:


> they said to come back after 7 days
> another question, is this going to be as quick as that?
> that after 7 days, I get back there and I will be free to leave the country?


7 days is actually very long for this. I've usually seen these processed same day or next day at latest.


----------



## Ayel001 (Jan 14, 2016)

sm105 said:


> Ayel001 said:
> 
> 
> > they said to come back after 7 days
> ...


If the results comes out will they call me?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Why wait, don't take no for an answer, get everything stamped and authorised, go to immigration for 7am and don't move until it's done.


----------



## sm105 (Jan 9, 2014)

Ayel001 said:


> If the results comes out will they call me?


It is a formality. Never seen it refused. Just pay the fee and the paperwork is signed and stamped by appropriate mudhirs. You will need to go and sit there until it is done though - they don't call anyone.

Keep in mind that the waiver will only apply until the date the passport was released. Every day from that day until the actual document is released will still be subject to fines.


----------



## Ayel001 (Jan 14, 2016)

sm105 said:


> Ayel001 said:
> 
> 
> > If the results comes out will they call me?
> ...


So theyre just gonna give me a piece of paper. Saying that the whole period when ny passport was taken, would be waived and that would be it? Im free to go?


----------



## sm105 (Jan 9, 2014)

Ayel001 said:


> So theyre just gonna give me a piece of paper. Saying that the whole period when ny passport was taken, would be waived and that would be it? Im free to go?


Effectively, yes. Keep lots of copies of the letter since everyone at the airport will ask for one at various points, but you shouldn't have any further issues other than taking time.


----------



## Ayel001 (Jan 14, 2016)

sm105 said:


> Effectively, yes. Keep lots of copies of the letter since everyone at the airport will ask for one at various points, but you shouldn't have any further issues other than taking time.


Thank you. This has put my mind at ease.

because my lawyer mentioned instances where they might ask me to pay half the amount of the penalty or they'll just offer me to go home without paying and just do an eye scan and be banned here.


----------



## sm105 (Jan 9, 2014)

Ayel001 said:


> Thank you. This has put my mind at ease.
> 
> because my lawyer mentioned instances where they might ask me to pay half the amount of the penalty or they'll just offer me to go home without paying and just do an eye scan and be banned here.


I have never seen this happen in a case where the person was found innocent or if charges were dismissed before trial. That kind of thing only happens if there was a sentence that was served, but in that case you would have been deported directly from the jail after your sentence.


----------

